
The single biggest reason startups succeed - chclau
https://fpgasite.wordpress.com/2016/07/26/the-single-biggest-reason-why-startups-succeed/
======
mtmail
Central slide in the 6 minute video

"Top 5 factors in success across more than 200 companies"

    
    
       * Timing: 42%
       * Team/Execution: 32%
       * Idea "Truth" Outlier: 28%
       * Business Model: 24%
       * Funding: 14%

